# Need some advice on health care for non resident ( pregnant)



## Elebelle

Hi there
I have been living in New Zealand for 2 and a half years with my Kiwi partner. I am currently on a Temporary work visa as I am awaiting my residency to go through. I sent my residents form into immigration back in Feb this year and I will not get a case manager until August, also I was told today that my residents form could take a further 3-9 months to go through, which means I will need to apply for yet another Temporary work visa.
Our baby is due on September 9th and I am now extremely concerned as all my midwife bill's will need to be paid and I am very unsure as how the healthcare system will work for me as a non resident, but my partner is a resident. I am hoping my case manager will put my residency through as urgent and it will all be sorted by September. 
I cannot believe all the paper work I have had to go through since arriving in New Zealand, it is very stressful and not very fun!!
Can anyone help me out here?? Very confused and worried now.

:juggle:


----------



## topcat83

Elebelle said:


> Hi there
> I have been living in New Zealand for 2 and a half years with my Kiwi partner. I am currently on a Temporary work visa as I am awaiting my residency to go through. I sent my residents form into immigration back in Feb this year and I will not get a case manager until August, also I was told today that my residents form could take a further 3-9 months to go through, which means I will need to apply for yet another Temporary work visa.
> Our baby is due on September 9th and I am now extremely concerned as all my midwife bill's will need to be paid and I am very unsure as how the healthcare system will work for me as a non resident, but my partner is a resident. I am hoping my case manager will put my residency through as urgent and it will all be sorted by September.
> I cannot believe all the paper work I have had to go through since arriving in New Zealand, it is very stressful and not very fun!!
> Can anyone help me out here?? Very confused and worried now.
> 
> :juggle:


Hi there. Congratulations on your pregnancy. But I can understand why you are worried about the cost. And as it's obvious that you and your partner have been together for at least 2 years, I can't understand why they are taking so long to look at your application. 

I'm afraid I'm not sure what would be the best approach - does NZ Immigration know you're expecting an NZ Citizens child? And my understanding is that as long as your partner is named as the father then your child will also automatically be a citizen. See this The Department of Internal Affairs

Has anyone else been in the same situation?


----------



## Elebelle

Thanks for your response. It is very frustrating when you do everything right and on time on your part and then you find out your application has been sitting in immigration for 5 months and won't have a case officer until August, very strange. I have not been able to register with a doctor or anything, and the fact my partner and I have been together over 5 years and have been living together between London and NZ for nearly four years, plus he is a NZ citizen. I have filled out numerous forms now since my arrival in NZ and at this stage I thought it would be straight forward. They have even taken our money for the residency form they have not processed yet???????
Also what confuses me is the fact they are automatically extending visa's for people working during the rugby world cup, meaning these people don't have to go through long process of filling out forms,etc, I am furious.
Hopefully my mail I sent to them today will have a good outcome, otherwise I will take it further.


----------



## jewoley

Hi Elebelle,
Is your work visa valid for 2 years/more? If so, you qualify for subsidised healthcare and should be able to register with a GP practice/get subsidised midwife services/care. You need to bring your passport with the work visa label to the doctors.


----------



## lisamct

If your work visa is for 2 years or more you are entitled to publicly funded maternity care which means most, often all, of your care will be free of charge.
Also if your partner or husband is a citizen you will be entitled to this same level of fully funded care.

NZ also has a reciprocal agreement with the UK which means Uk citizen are entitled to some level of free maternity care, usually labour/birth care are immediate post natal care although antenatal and continuing post natal care will not be covered.

You can find more info out here-

Pregnancy services - Publicly Funded Health Services - Eligibility

Hope that helps.


----------

